# Used Hops?



## Gigantorus (6/10/14)

Can anyone tell me if the spent hops can be used on the garden or not? Does the alpha acids have a useful life after beering? Thanks Pete


----------



## BrosysBrews (6/10/14)

Gigantorus said:


> Can anyone tell me if the spent hops can be used on the garden or not? Does the alpha acids have a useful life after beering? Thanks Pete


mine allong with spent grain go in the compost bin, I have tried giving them to the worms however I think my worms are more into wine then beer as they take a while to eat them.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/10/14)

I believe that they might be poisonous to dogs - so not a good idea to put them on the garden if you have a dog around.


----------



## indica86 (6/10/14)

Very poisonous to some dogs.


----------



## Gigantorus (7/10/14)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thanks, Chaps. No dogs here. But might put in the compost bin.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Was thinking about spreading out on a box lid and leaving in the garage as a room deodoriser. Man that stuff has a great aroma [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Pete[/SIZE]


----------



## vykuza (7/10/14)

Ohh don't do that! As they break down, they are known for their cheesy aroma - and it's not a nice cheesy aroma.


----------



## beercus (7/10/14)

I put my spent grains in the compost bin and now have a massive mouldy, fly blown, oozing stink.... No more grains in the compost bin for me.

I always give a good couple of handfuls of my spent grains to the worm farm (they love them) and the rest go to the the in-laws to feed them to the chickens and ducks.

A Friend uses his to feed pigs before salami season! Mmmmmm

Beercus


----------



## Alex.Tas (7/10/14)

My labrador loves spent grain. if i try and put it on the garden, he sniffs it out and eats it all.

I accidentally forgot to empty out my hopsock one weekend and left it on my brew sink. got mouldy and smelly. dont use it to deoderise your garage unless its smells absolutely disgusting. mouldy hops will likely smell less disgusting but disgusting nonetheless.


----------



## Bribie G (7/10/14)

When I was a kid in the UK lots of working class people rented (and still do) an allotment garden to grow their own veggies. Each allotment "complex" had a committee and the larger ones had an office where you could buy fertiliser, seeds etc. At our particular one a tip truck would arrive every week and dump a load of spent hops from the Clubs Federation Brewery for members to help themselves, many a wheelbarrow load was pushed by young Bribie. Dig in well.

Proletarians unite.





As for spent grain, dig and mix in well and it will rot down odour free, worms love it.
I wouldn't put it in the compost bin, would get extremely rank.


----------



## Gigantorus (30/10/14)

Thanks folks. You've answered the question.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Parks (30/10/14)

beercus said:


> I put my spent grains in the compost bin and now have a massive mouldy, fly blown, oozing stink.... No more grains in the compost bin for me.


Just put a thin layer of grass clippings or dirt or anything over the top and you'll be completely void of the stink and bugs.

I have the most amazing compost coming out the bottom of my bin and there would be thousands of worms in there easily.


----------

